# Bird already eating out of my hand, what do I do now?



## QuietCalls (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey, I was hoping some long time budgie owners would know what to do.

I've had and budgie for exactly three days, and already its eating out of my hand and flying around like it owns the place. I'm really happy about this, but I'm wondering what I should do. It's still a little bit wary of my lone finger, but hopped on it quickly. I'm a bit afraid to let it out of it's cage and wander around, even though it clearly wants too, because the room the cage is in is really crowded and there are a bunch of scary crevices that my bird could fall into. It also isn't really that great of flier and I'm afraid It will slam too hard into a window and hurt itself.

Anyone have any tips? I'm a new owner so any advice is apreciated. c:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You need to have a "bird-safe" room if you want to allow the budgie out of the cage. Perhaps you have a small bathroom or bedroom you might use. Simply move the cage into that space during out-of-cage time. Cover all the windows and mirrors with towels or sheets and make sure you are in the room to supervise the budgie at all times when it is out of the cage.

You are going to want to work with your bird using positive reinforcement training.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

You may also be interested in trying clicker training

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

What is your new budgie's name? 
We'd love to see some pictures hoto:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Deborah has given you very good advice, and this forum is full of top notch info threads, and expertise from very experienced bird folk's. Your bird sounds like a splendid little friend already, and most folk's would like to be in your shoes with such a new bird. Would love to see some pics...


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there another room in your house that would be better for him to roam free in for playtime. I always close the blinds when my babies are learning to fly so they dont fly into the window. And i have a ton of crevasses that they can get into but they have been trained by voice what not to go near like my plants a simple nah ah or hey stops them dead in their tracks. Its very important that they get as much out time (playtime for my guys) as possible it helps with bonding mental health and its good exercise.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new little friend, it sounds like he'll be great friends with you! 

Keep in mind that as he settles in he may not be as submissive and may start defending his cage against your hand, or not want to come out as much, etc. That's just fine and only means he's learning his boundaries and his role in your friendship  During this time, be sure to do things at the pace he sets to contribute to a lasting bond of trust 

Deborah and the others have given you great advice and resources to review and continue learning all about budgies and their care and behaviour! The links concerning training and bonding will be especially helpful, I'm sure. 

If you have questions after reading through anything, please do be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to meet your charming little friend soon, and I'm glad you've joined the forums!

We're looking forward to seeing you around! :wave:


----------

